

Add A Cool Linen Background to Google Docs - mattthink
http://techcrunch.com/2012/04/02/add-a-cool-linen-background-to-google-docs/
Made this userstyle this morning an it was up on Techcrunch 15 minutes after tipping them.<p>It's actually insane, many beers have been consumed and an all-nighter is definitely ahead.
======
jtheboy
How did a driving school get on Techcrunch? Has techcrunch lost its shit?

